# Is styrofoam okay with humidity?



## kev48584 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it okay to buy styrofoam at hobby lobby (those sheet ones) and add it into an arboreal fish tank? i'm using the product called Great Stuff, it's a insulation foam but i have trouble cutting it even so i was wondering if i can buy those regular styrofoams they sell in sheets? will it cause mold? any one can help clear this for me that would be much appreciated thank you for looking!


----------



## Hobo (Sep 17, 2012)

It will be fine.


----------



## vespers (Sep 17, 2012)

kev48584 said:


> an arboreal fish tank


:laugh:

I immediately tried to imagine fish living in the forest canopy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TomM (Sep 18, 2012)

vespers said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I immediately tried to imagine fish living in the forest canopy.


How do you like deez apples?!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 18, 2012)

Gobies or Blennies?





TomM said:


> How do you like deez apples?!


----------



## Low (Sep 18, 2012)

Mudskippers


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahh that makes sense. I need like 500 of those in a aquarium. I always loved the look of those body shapes. 





Low said:


> Mudskippers


----------



## vespers (Sep 18, 2012)

TomM said:


> How do you like deez apples?!









The forest canopy...not mangrove roots 6 inches above the water line.:laugh:

I figured someone might try to post something like mudskippers or even _Copella arnoldi_ in response to arboreal fish. Nice try, though. :biggrin:


----------

